# (Sz)Elektiv mutizmussal kapcsolatos tapasztalatok, sikertörténetek



## Dankó Marietta (2018 December 13)

Sziasztok! Van valakinek tapasztalata, információja erről a "betegségről" ?
Minden hozzászólást előre is köszönök!


----------

